# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Φύλο καναρινιού

## Manostyro

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι φύλο μπορεί να είναι αυτό το καναρίνι μου γιατί το έχω βγάλει πριν 2 χρόνια και δεν δείχνει τι είναι.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν φαίνεται κάποια εικόνα !!  :winky:

----------


## Manostyro

προσπαθω τοση ωρα να ανεβασω αλλα δεν ανεβαινει .πως το κανω?

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## Manostyro



----------


## CreCkotiels

Απο την μεριά που το έχεις τραβήξει δεν μπορώ να δω καθαρά! 
Αλλά νομίζω χωρίς μα είμαι σίγουρος μιας και μεσολαβούν κάποια φτερά και δεν έβλεπα καλά οτι μάλλον είναι θηλυκό! 
Δεν θέλω όμως να με εμπιστευτείς ... μια καθαρότερη στην περιοχή φωτογραφία θα τα έδειχνε καλύτερα!

----------


## stefos

Εννοεις οτι το εχεις δύο χρόνια ? .......

----------


## Manostyro

οτι γεννηθηκε απο δικο μου ζευγαρη πριν 2 χρονια.Αναπαραγω καναρινια απο τα 11 και τωρα ειμαι 23 και κατι τέτοιο δεν μου εχει ξανα συμβει

----------


## amastro

Μάνο, από τη φωτογραφία που έβαλες, το πουλάκι φαίνεται να έχει πολύ λίπος. Αν μπορείς βγάλε μια πιο κοντινή αφού παραμερίσεις τα φτερά με βρεγμένα χέρια.

----------


## Manostyro



----------


## Manostyro



----------


## amastro

Μάνο, κοίτα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες για να δεις τι εννοώ. 

*κόκκινο και κουτσουλιές*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλύτερο καθάρισμα στις πλαστικές πατηθρες! (Καλό θα ήταν να αντικαταστησεις με ξύλινες)
Νομίζω ότι το κλουβί έχει πιάσει σκουριά ..
1. Παίρνεις οικολογικό σπρέι και το βάφεις ενώ έχεις το πτηνό σε άλλο σημείο ή
2. Αλλάζεις κλουβί
Αν δοκιμάσει το καναρίνι την σκουριά θα έχεις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του ...
απο την φωτογραφία έχει ακόμα πούπουλα παραμερισε τα κάπως έτσι :
 :winky:

----------


## Manostyro



----------


## antonisveria

Μανο εχει παρα πολυ λιπος το πουλακι......τωρα για το αν ειναι θηλυκο η αρσενικο απο την στιγμη που ειναι 2 χρονων και δεν κελαηδαει θα ειναι θηλυκο.....

----------


## Manostyro

τι κανω για το λίπος?

----------


## antonisveria

διαιτα Μανο.......θα σου πουνε οι πιο ειδικοι τι ακριβως να κανεις,κοβεις αυγοτροφες-αυγο βρασμενο

----------


## stefos

> Μανο εχει παρα πολυ λιπος το πουλακι......τωρα για το αν ειναι θηλυκο η αρσενικο απο την στιγμη που ειναι 2 χρονων και δεν κελαϊδαει θα ειναι θηλυκο.....


Όπως το λέει ο Αντώνης αφού δυο χρόνια δεν το έχεις ακούσει (κελαιδισμα) τοτε Μάνο είναι θηλυκό .
Να το χαίρεσαι !!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον θηλυκο αλλα θα φανει οταν αδυνατισει 


βρες σκετο κεχρι και σκετο κανναβουρι

και κανε ενα μιγμα στα 100 γρ 

95 κεχρι
5  κανναβουρι 

και δινε το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα .Ακομα και αν η ταιστρα αδειασει νωρις το μεσημερι 

δινε καθε μερα χορταρικα (οχι φρουτα ) τα συγκεκριμενα 

πικρο ραδικι
ζωχο 
μπροκολο 

να τρωει οσο θελει ,αφου βεβαια τα πλυνεις πολυ καλα 

βρες στα βοτανα λουιζα και ταραξακο και βραζε απο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου απο το καθενα σε 150 ml νερου και αφου κρυωσει ,στραγγιζεις και δινεις αντι νερου ,καθε δευτερη μερα 



πες μας επισης μεχρι τωρα πιο ηταν το διαιτολογιο του ακριβως

----------


## Manostyro

κανονικη τροφη δηλαδη το μιγμα που πωλουν στα pet shop λίγη βιταμινη κιτρινη,φρούτα,βραστο αυγο,μαρουλάκια και αποξηραμένο σύκο

----------


## jk21

η τροφη που εδινες απο πετ σοπ 

εμοιαζε σε αυτην 



ή σε κατι τετοιο ;





δηλαδη ειχε τα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια και τον μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορο ή ελλειπε; 


για την κιτρινη βιταμινη  .... μονο βιταμινη δεν ειναι  .Την ξεχνας ,ειδικα για ενα πουλακι που εχει προδιαθεση στο παχος ,αλλα και για αλλους λογους που αν επιμενεις να την συνεχισεις θα σε ενημερωσουν αυτο

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*και τα μελη

----------


## Manostyro

την πρωτη τροφη δινω

----------


## jk21

λογικο και αναμενομενο το αποτελεσμα .....


θα στα εξηγησω στην πορεια ,αν δεν τα διαβασεις απο μονο σου μεχρι τοτε 

αν δεν εχεις πουλακια αλλα ,θα τα πουμε με την ησυχια μας σταδιακα .Πρωτευει πρωτα να αδυνατισει το πουλακι .


Αν εχεις και αλλα ,αλλαζεις μιγμα και παιρνεις καποιο ετοιμο  χωρις μπισκοτακια και τον μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορο ή φτιαχνεις εσυ μιγμα ,αν βρισκεις καπου μεμονωμενους 

κεχρι ,κανναβουρι ,λιναρι ,περιλλα ,βρωμη ,νιζερ ή καποιους απο αυτους (μας τους αναφερεις ποιους βρισκεις ) 

Ξεκινα απο αυριο διαιτα στο πουλακι .Η ποσοτητα σπορων που δεν πρεπει να υπερβαινει οσο ειπαμε και τα χορταρικα που ειπαμε ,ειναι βασικο δεδομενο για να πετυχει

----------


## Manostyro

εχω 14 πουλακια με αυτο σε ολα αυτη την τροφη δινω τωρα αλλαζω οτι μου ειπες.Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να πιασεις δειγματοληπτικα 5 απο αυτα να δουμε τι γινεται ,γιατι μπορει να υπαρχει ευρυτερο θεμα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στην Φωτό του #14 το πουλάκι δείχνει περισσότερο για αρσενικό ... τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου μάτια φαίνονται και οι φτερά οδηγοί του μορίου του , όσο μπορώ να δω από μια  φωτογραφία . Όμως θέλει αδυνάτισμα το πουλάκι είναι κατακίτρινο από το λίπος ... καλή συνέχεια και άκουσε τα παιδιά που σου έδωσαν την δίαιτα ...

----------


## Manostyro

Τελικά το καναρινάκι ήταν κορίτσι και να τα μικρά του

----------


## Manostyro

Και το μικρό από τη δεύτερη γέννα

----------


## Manostyro

Και η τρίτη και τελευταία γέννα για φέτος

----------


## Manostyro

Και έπονται φωτογραφίες  από τα άλλα μου ζευγάρια φέτος είχαμε οκτώ μικρά καινούρια και τώρα 12 ένσπορα αυγά από τα 3 ζευγάρια μου και το ένα μου ζευγάρι έχει 2 μικρά πέντε ημερών

----------


## Manostyro

θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ για τη πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους και την εμπειρία τους γιατί χωρίς το φόρουμ δεν θα είχα αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:   :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## Nikos Her

κιτρινακια βλεπω!Μια χαρα! καλη συνεχεια και περιμενουμε και καμια νεα φωτο!

----------

